
How GCHQ was called in to keep Harry Potter under wraps - infodroid
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2016/04/10/how-gchq-was-called-in-to-keep-harry-potter-under-wraps/
======
mtgx
Is this a joke? This is how the surveillance state starts benefiting the few
for very arbitrary, non-national security reasons.

This should be regarded as an absolute disgrace in the UK and the head of GCHQ
should be asked to resign. I think the GCHQ has a few other more important (or
deadly) things to worry about, no? At least that's what they keep telling
people when they ask for bigger budgets.

~~~
timthorn
The headline overstates the story as written in the body - GCHQ called the
publisher when they happened across a purported leaked draft online. That
doesn't seem out of order; they weren't looking at secured information, and
weren't tasked to protect the IP.

